# Aww Poor Thing! ~ Rescue this Sad Postwar CWC in NYC!



## Krakatoa (Feb 27, 2019)

That black spray paint would come off easy I bet






https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/atq/d/new-york-city-several-antiques-for-sale/6828655719.html


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Feb 28, 2019)

Now he’s up to 1k on the price


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 28, 2019)

Craigslist can be a lot like eBay......


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 28, 2019)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Now he’s up to 1k on the price




Ouch!


----------



## vincev (Feb 28, 2019)

Easy fix but bad pricing


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2019)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Now he’s up to 1k on the price





So he's taking bids over the phone?


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 1, 2019)

Says he got offered $900 first 1k owns it.
It was posted but now retracted. Sounds fishy


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 1, 2019)

People do this sometimes. Underprice an object for sale, then when others start throwing offers, boost the price. Rather than show character and sell at the listed price, they let greed guide them.

Another tactic is they say, "well, someone offered X amount" to get more money. I've asked to see the email offer and caught people lying with this one while I was standing there with cash in hand. Walked away from a few. Most of the time they call back in a few days, humbled, and I get a good deal! Or the people throwing big money offers don't step up.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 1, 2019)

Now he says his best price is 575 who knows


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 1, 2019)

That's going in the right direction now, that's $25 bux less than he started at!!

LOL

I hope someone gets him down to reality on this!


----------

